# Teaching "drop it"



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro will drop whatever he has in his mouth for his favorite treat, at the moment that is pieces of bread.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Jaro will drop whatever he has in his mouth for his favorite treat, at the moment that is pieces of bread.



Hmm now thats something I should try. However, I am afraid that once I give him a treat, he wont be interested in the ball anymore! He will just want more


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Treating AFTER he drops the ball though. I changed my command from "Drop It", to "Give" and for some reason, Bella responds much better to that. Or...I heard from somewhere to be super duper quick to throw that ball again as soon as your dog does drop it....that is a reward in itself. No dilly-dallying.  Hope something begins to work for you!! Slimy, wet balls are so gross! LOL!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Treating AFTER he drops the ball though. I changed my command from "Drop It", to "Give" and for some reason, Bella responds much better to that. Or...I heard from somewhere to be super duper quick to throw that ball again as soon as your dog does drop it....that is a reward in itself. No dilly-dallying.  Hope something begins to work for you!! Slimy, wet balls are so gross! LOL!


Haha this made me laugh  Tucker is so funny, he would rather chew on the thing than chase it! He loves to have stuff in his mouth. Ill try the second one too. Although when he drops it he is quick to grab it before I do!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

TuckersMom said:


> Hmm now thats something I should try. However, I am afraid that once I give him a treat, he wont be interested in the ball anymore! He will just want more


Two things... 

First make sure you aren't grabbing that ball right away. The most important reward it the praise and coddling you give your dog when he brings something back to your space. You are touching your dog's back, side, ears, head, but not reaching for the ball until you want to take the ball. 

Use a command (I use "spit" when I want him to drop something to the floor and "give" when I want him to let me take something out of his mouth. <- This prevents your dog from learning to instantly drop something so he can get treats. 

I guess it's three things...

The third thing is food is out of sight but quickly within reach. So treats are in my pocket when I'm first teaching this. Or they are out in the kitchen and we go running over there to "trade".


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

I use "leave" when I don't want Charlie to touch something, I use "take it" when he can take a toy, treat, food etc and either "thank you" if I want him to put an object in my hand (I recommend gloves with soggy tennis balls in the park ) and "drop it" when I want something left at my feet... I point to the floor and when the toy is dropped, quickly offer some cheese, then tell him to take it again.
Repetition is the key really and then all of a sudden it all comes together..


----------

